# How many here refuse to buy Cage Eggs



## BillHicksFan (Mar 3, 2011)

I eat 8 eggs a day and only 1-2 yolks. Even if I'm short on cash I'll never support the sale of cage eggs. It pisses me right off to see the piles of cage eggs in the isle at the supermarket and when I see people grabbing them without a single thought about the treatment of these animals I feel like choking the fuck out of them, kinda like I.P Murphy did to Nurse Ratchet in the film "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest." 

It should be mandatory to print pictures of the featherless, half dead, fucked up looking chickens on the carton just so people know what they are eating and supporting.

The packaging makes me irate too with pictures of rainforests and chickens with big smily faces "fresh wholesome eggs" and if you search closley there is "cage eggs" written in small print just a slight different shade of colour from the label so it is difficult to see. 

All this should be outlawed now. As far as I'm concerened, if you want eggs you pay a buck more for the sake of animal rights.

Am I a meat eating vegan, free spirited hippie or does this piss others off too?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 3, 2011)

That was the tren talkin' ... I stand by what I said minus the violence.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

My room mates do the shopping. I don't think they buy caged eggs. Sorry bro.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> My room mates do the shopping. I don't think they buy caged eggs. Sorry bro.


 
You mean they do buy caged eggs?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You mean they do buy caged eggs?



Yeah, they are caged in a carton when they bring them home. 

It's just the regular eggs. If I buy them it's a different story, but I rarely shop.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2011)

Cage-Free vs. Battery-Cage Eggs : The Humane Society of the United States

Cage-free hens are spared several severe cruelties that are inherent  to battery cage systems. *But it would nevertheless be a mistake to  consider cage-free facilities to necessarily be "cruelty-free."* Here are  some of the more typical sources of animal suffering associated with  both types of egg production:





Both systems typically buy their hens from hatcheries that kill the  male chicks upon hatching—more than 200 million each year in the United  States alone.
Both cage and cage-free hens have part of their beaks burned off, a painful mutilation.
Both cage and cage-free hens are typically slaughtered at less than  two years old, far less than half their normal lifespan. They are often  transported long distances to slaughter plants with no food or water.
While the vast majority of the battery and cage-free egg industry no  longer uses starvation to force molt the birds, there are battery and  cage-free producers alike who still use this practice.
 
 So, while cage-free does not necessarily mean cruelty-free, cage-free  hens generally have significantly better lives than those confined in  battery cages. The ability to lay their eggs in nests, run and spread  their wings are tangible benefits that shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2011)

Trouble in the Henhouse: The Scam of Organic Eggs | BNET

— hens are crammed inside massive window-deprived, metal barns where as  many as 85,000 of them compete for space. They’re given organic feed and  don’t get antibiotics, but that’s where the distinction ends. Like  conventional hens, they don’t go outdoors and they’re often stacked in  shelves going up to the ceiling, much like the ones in this photo taken  at an organic farm in Wisconsin by the *Cornucopia Institute*, the group responsible for the report:







http://www.cornucopia.org/organic-egg-scorecard/

*“5-egg” rating (2001-2200): “Exemplary”—Beyond Organic* 
          Producers in this top tier manage diverse, small- to medium-scale family farms. They raise their hens in mobile housing on  				well-managed and ample pasture or in ﬁxed housing with intensively managed rotated pasture. They sell eggs locally or re-  				gionally under their farm’s brand name, mostly through farmer’s markets, food cooperatives and/or independently owned  				natural and grocery stores and sometimes through larger chains like Whole Foods.


----------



## GMO (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, and Bill if you want to roid rage on me...that's cool.  I'll PM ya my addy. But I just believe that animals like chicken, cows and fish were put here on earth for us to eat.  I honestly could care less how they are treated as long as they are yummy.

Go ahead PETA advocates...FLAME AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 4, 2011)

I normally dont think about it, but my wife is the same way Bill, and thats why she does all the shopping. I could never do that stuff to any animal, but I agree with GMO. As long as im not the one doing it, and it taste good, ill eat it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> It should be mandatory to print pictures of the featherless, half dead, fucked up looking chickens on the carton just so people know what they are eating and supporting.


 
I am happy to get jerked off the back of animal suffering - fuck em.

Printing pictures of said creatures on egg cartons would have me LHJO over the image of their deformed carcusses.

Our race was built on exploitation, lets not stop now you stinking fkg hippy.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 4, 2011)

I refuse to buy eggs that are expensive.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuck chickens.  They were meant for breeding and consumption.  Bottom line is, they keep me fed and thats O.K. by me. 

Well a chicken wakes up to a whole new world everyday
As far as the chickens concerned everythings A OK.
Well a chicken dont care about nuthin but the cluckin and the 
Price of eggs today .
Well a chicken wakes up to a whole new world everyday


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Cruel, cage egg eatin' mfers.  Nah serously my friends and family do the same, I don't really get violent thoughts but I don't support animal cruelty. Just because we can dominate a species that doesn't mean we should do it in the most appalling ways.

Sorry GMO, animals weren't "put" anywhere souly for the benefit of the human race, nothing was. In the blind eyes of nature we're really not that special. We have evolved to our environment therefore it gives the illusion that we are perfectly suited to it. 

We have the RSPCA in the country that will throw your ass in jail for being cruel to a cat or being an iresponsible owner of a goat however when it comes to something that is on a massive scale and is part of the economy such as cage eggs they turn a blind eye. Why the double standards? (rhetorical question)

Must be just me, I'll stop being the egg Nazi that I am.


----------



## tinyfighter (Mar 4, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> I refuse to buy eggs that are expensive.


 

free range eggs are usualy 50% more expensive than caged eggs in the town i live in,i often see documentarys on tv about supermarkets selling low grade food as top end stuff like the value range having the same ingredients as the premium range ready meals and uk meats that atcualy come from abroad etc etc so i just buy the cheapest to avoid getting ripped off any more than we normal do in the uk,remember were still in recession and money is much tighter than it used to be here.


----------



## MDR (Mar 4, 2011)

My wife is a vegetarian, so we pay the extra money.  There is a all-natural store close by that has pretty good prices.  I don't care the for mistreatment of animals much, and I don't mind paying the difference.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2011)

I buy blood diamonds and cage eggs and cage rabbit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Cruel, cage egg eatin' mfers.  Nah serously my friends and family do the same, I don't really get violent thoughts but I don't support animal cruelty. Just because we can dominate a species that doesn't mean we should do it in the most appalling ways.
> 
> Sorry GMO, animals weren't "put" anywhere souly for the benefit of the human race, nothing was. In the blind eyes of nature we're really not that special. We have evolved to our environment therefore it gives the illusion that we are perfectly suited to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

i think what they do is shitty, but 

so i eat whatever


----------



## fitnright (Mar 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i think what they do is shitty, but
> 
> so i eat whatever



i agree with you.. as long it is delicious i will eat it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

someday when i get some land, and i dont move around so often, i'll raise my own.  id prefer to eat grass fed/free range animals but its near impossible at this point in my life


----------



## CURLS (Mar 4, 2011)

What is the cost difference?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 4, 2011)

$2.80 for cage and $4.80 for dozen of free-range where I live.

The cage eggs can't be healthy, you can't get health from sickness.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## x~factor (Mar 4, 2011)

And here I thought all eggs are created equal. Good thing I switched to egg substitute. It got all the taste without the fat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I buy blood diamonds and cage eggs and cage rabbit


 
Sorry to lay this on you, but those were blood cubic zirconians I sold you.
And canola oil infused with homosexual pheromones


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> $2.80 for cage and $4.80 for dozen of free-range where I live.
> 
> *The cage eggs can't be healthy, you can't get health from sickness.*



Bullshit.  There's no evidence to back that up.


----------



## tgarza (Mar 5, 2011)

A dead chicken fetus is a dead chicken fetus. Its all abortion or breakfast.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I eat 8 eggs a day and only 1-2 yolks. Even if I'm short on cash I'll never support the sale of cage eggs. It pisses me right off to see the piles of cage eggs in the isle at the supermarket and when I see people grabbing them without a single thought about the treatment of these animals I feel like choking the fuck out of them, kinda like I.P Murphy did to Nurse Ratchet in the film "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest."
> 
> It should be mandatory to print pictures of the featherless, half dead, fucked up looking chickens on the carton just so people know what they are eating and supporting.
> 
> ...




The world doesn't give a fuck, most of it that is.


----------



## MDR (Mar 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The world doesn't give a fuck, most of it that is.



I think there are actually millions of people who care about the mistreatment of animals in this country alone.  For most the cost is prohibitive but if that were not the case, many would opt for the more humane option.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to lay this on you, but those were blood cubic zirconians I sold you.
> And canola oil infused with homosexual pheromones


 
i pulled a double double cross and you got the Z and the canola oil


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 5, 2011)

I recently became a vegetarian in order to stop contributing to these cruel industries. I do still eat eggs sometimes, and local goats milk and cheese, but I stopped eating all my old favorites like steak, chicken and pork. 

For me, it is about not harming any living creature, but I do not judge people that are unconscious and do not think deeply about the impact of their actions and purchases. Most people genuinely don't know and I just try and educate on the reality of what they contribute to when they shop. Many people are aware of the brutality they contribute to, but we are all on our own paths. I have been finding that most people engaged in conscious acitivity- things like meditation, yoga, tai chi, or any spiritual practice, often try and live low impact lives that harm nothing else. 

I am sure if we all had to get our stuff fresh from the source, and saw the reality of how we pay to have our fellow creatures tortured and slaughtered, most of us would turn to the plethora of healthy protein sources instead that do not rely on killing animals.

Thats just like, my opinion man.


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Sorry GMO, animals weren't "put" anywhere souly for the benefit of the human race, nothing was. In the blind eyes of nature we're really not that special. We have evolved to our environment therefore it gives the illusion that we are perfectly suited to it.



Well, since you want to go all Darwin on me...It's survival of the fittest.  Weaker species get the short end of the stick and end up in my frying pan.


----------



## georgiehopper (Mar 8, 2011)

*chickens*

I'm one of those animal lovers... I raised my own chickens in my house for the first 6 weeks of their lives.  

I ordered 12 day old chicks 4 years ago from a hatchery in Texas.  They arrived at the post office for pick up.  We built them the Taj Majal of chicken coops and allowed them free range of our property.

They started laying eggs at about 20 weeks of age and supplied me with all the eggs I could ever need.  Everyone noticed the difference in the taste and appearance of these free-ranging happy chicken eggs. One thing about having your own chickens is you know where they've been and what they are eating...  I never had to worry about antibiotics or any other bs being fed to them.

Unfortunately, chickens are destructive to landscapes and gardens and produce copious amounts of doo-doo.  My husband became so upset over their "deposits" that I thought we were going to split up over it.  So, since being married is choosing one's battles, I chose to adopt out a few of the chickens to a local no-kill farmer to keep peace.

I kept 3 chickens and they too produced enough eggs during the week to keep me pretty happy.  

One day, I left for a short trip .....  the chickens were running around outside as usual... but when returned home, they were dead....all killed by a fox.

That was the end of my chickens since hubby refused to allow me to get any more.

By the way, home raised chickens are not stupid and do not attack each other like the big chicken house chickens do.


----------

